# **need help developing or finding preset****



## davis (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone thanks for helping me out. Below I have attached a link where there are some photos that I would like to find a preset that has a similar look to these pictures. I do understand that it is most likely that these photos were not made with a preset but I would like to find one that is similar. The photos I am interested in are the first three and the last photo. Thanks for your help

http://www.boredpanda.com/animal-children-photography-elena-shumilova/


----------



## clee01l (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
This image: 

was shot JPEG and processed using Photoshop CS5.  There are lots of features in Photoshop (as well as actions/plugins) that can not be replicated in LR/ACR.


----------



## davis (Jan 21, 2014)

I totally understand that but there is a lightroom preset that has a similar tone and colour to the photos I am talking about. I know because I had it but have since lost the computer that had it on it. Its a shot in the dark getting it back so if anyone knows which one im talking about or knows how to make a preset similar that would be very helpful.  its the tone and colour which create this dramatic effect that im after that is similar to these photos. I realize these photos are Photoshop and there is no one preset that could do this, but I know there is one that is similar to the dramatic effect that is in these photos. Any suggestions are much appreciated. 
Thanks everyone
davis


----------



## davis (Jan 21, 2014)

Also thanks for your reply clee011. Do you know of the actions/plugins? That may also help me with my search


----------

